# Aquaterra Slimline Installation



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

After searching and reading, I saw a few posts saying you could use magnets to install this background. Do you silicone them to the foam? Someone please explain.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never heard of that. But I suppose if you siliconed magnets to the back side of the Slimline modules you could them hold them in place by placing magnets with the opposite polarity on the outside back of the tank.
There's probably something I'm not considering here, because I'm not sure why one would spend the dough on such nice backgrounds and then be hesitant to secure them permanently...

kevin


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Mostly because I don't want to break down my tank, empty everything, let it dry, install the BG, let the silicone cure, and then put everything back. Wifey will have a fit if I have rocks lining the living room!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

wedrnkbeer said:


> Mostly because I don't want to break down my tank, empty everything, let it dry, install the BG, let the silicone cure, and then put everything back. Wifey will have a fit if I have rocks lining the living room!


That's what I hadn't considered. Let us know (with pictures!) how it works out.

kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But wouldn't you have to glue the other side of the magnet to the inside of the tank anyway? I can't imagine it would work very well through the glass?

One of the biggest things to be sure of when installing in-tank background is having a complete seal all the way around the edges and securely attached fine grates in the intakes.

Otherwise you will have fish and fry (not to mention substrate) behind the background constantly and they are difficult to remove once back there.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Sigh. I guess I was thinking through the glass, but that is why I posted. The slimlines don't offer much in space behind, I'm told. I guess this is why seeing one before you buy can be critical. I may have to wait until we move, when I would break it all down. If im gonna take it apart, I'm not gonna waste my time on the slimline, I'll go for the full 3D Tang rock one. Although, I dont want to remove my brace to install that either. This would be sooooo much easier if they didnt look SO incredible.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Slimlines are only an inch deep and are designed to be attached (normally with silicon) to the glass.

The magnet thing may or may not work, depending on the size, shape and strength of the magnets. I really haven't played with them since grade 9 physics class!

But the truth is, not matter what you're doing to your aquascape, these things are usually best done in an empty, dry tank.

So patience really is a virtue here - especially for the money you need to dish out for Aquaterra or Back to Nature.

kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I know there are backgrounds other than Pangea, but 2 of mine are "slim" and one is more 3D. But even with the slim ones, I did not silicone it to the back glass. They are siliconed around the sides and the bottom to the glass. But they are positioned an inch or so forward to leave room for filter intakes and heaters to go behind. Is that not what we are discussing?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe. I think you could install them either way. But I believe they're commonly installed as in this tutorial:
http://www.gillsnfins.ca/slimline_modular.php

kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Huh. I like having all the stuff behind...one of the major selling points for me. Mine are only siliconed to sides and bottom of tank...no silicone on back glass at all.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Me too. The only Aquaterra I have is the Canyon rock in a little 15 gallon - everything behind. But I'm going to do the slimline with modules one of these days. More customizable than the full 3D backgrounds for about the same price.


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I just ordered the slimline for my new 220g Hap tank. It was just under 280.00 US plus shipping to Canada. I will post pics of it in. Might even do a build thread.

From talking to the guy there, you just need enough silicon on it so it doesnt float away lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is this is one you glue directly to the back? I have all mine positioned about an inch forward so heaters and filter intakes can be behind. In that case, better to seal all edges to prevent fry from swimming behind. Substrate can get sucked back there too.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Reel North, can you please send me a link to the supplier that you are using for the background?
Thanks.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you are not concerned about hiding appliances behind the background magnets will work fine!

Think Mag floats. Yes they arent always reliable but if you use quite a few strong magnets its gunna work fine.

If you have a BG flush against the back you dont have to worry about fry and debri. Maybe get the magnets on the Bg side to be sunk in the BG a bit to help decrease the amount of space and make it as flush as you can.


----------

